# Starting tDCS (trans-cranial direct current stiumlation) progress thread



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I thought I would start a thread on my experimentation with tDCS because I have seen very few posts about it on here. For those who don't know, tDCS is a non-invasive brain stimulation therapy that runs a direct current from a positive electrode (anode) to a negative electrode (cathode), at a low strength, usually 2mpA. You can buy these devices online, but none that are commercially available are FDA approved, but it's the same basic design as in clinically controlled studies.

Anyway, there are different montages (placement of electrodes on head), and I just started with a depression one for 20 min.

So far, no major noticeable cognitive difference. Perhaps a little more grounded in reality, but thoughts feel a little slowed down.

I will try and keep updating this, and if anyone wants to know more of the theory behind this I will expound. It's somewhat similar to rTMS but weaker.

To all you fighters out there,
Ryan


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Are you talking about a fisher Wallace stimulator or CES Ultra? Because that’s different than tDCS which I don’t think Is available to buy online.


----------



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

No this is actual tDCS. You can buy ones to do to yourself online, like The Brain Stimulator, Apex, etc. Unlike fisher wallace, ces ultra, etc., these aren't FDA-cleared.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

I see. Good luck, and keep us updated I would love to hear how it goes.


----------



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

So today, I decided to switch the order of electrodes (anode on right DLPFC and cathode on left subraorbital region), because I am left handed and there is some research that shows lefties process their "approach" emotions in their right hemispheres.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/malleable-mind/201205/emotion-is-reversed-in-left-handers-brains

I immediately felt a hige wave of emotion wash over me, mostly sadness, but at least it was sole feeling. I feel overall a little better today. Going to try this montage again and see what happens


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Good luck. Keep updated please.

I'm actually left handed as well so that is interesting!


----------

